# Boggs and Boulder ride this weekend (11-10-12)



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok guys This weekend for boggs and boulders is a go!!! If anyone is interested in going in on a camper let me know. The web site said it would sleep 6. Or if enougth is planing on staying we can go in on a cabin. I am plaining on going down friday around lunch... We will have a tv set up to watch the bama game saturday.... Should be a fun weekend. Let me know who all is interested...


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm always down for a Boggs and boulders ride.my new years resolution was to go once a month so far I've stayed true to that but I will see if I can squeeze it in.(I might see you down there )


----------



## Duckman (Sep 28, 2012)

Sounds good!!!! After this rain sould make it really fun. And kill some of the dust on the trails.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey duck man don't know if u heard but I was told Boggs and boulders is checking rides at the gate to see of they are louder than 80db starting this weekend.So only stock exhaust will pass


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ I SERIOUSLY doubt that. This is Alabama. Not California.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

I have my doubts too but I heard it from a good source and they said it was on there site(haven't checked myself).but last time I was there bogg daddy said that "all these loud exhaust are going to shut this place down" so maybe this is a last ditch effort.I hope it won't stick because it will be the beginning of the end for B&B and I would hate to see that


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I see people come ting on their FB but they haven't replied. I asked them to make a statement so hopefully they will. Their website is Down. 

Based on what I read it appears to be a night time problem. So I guess if you have aftermarket exhaust you can't ride at after 11pm


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well it looks like I won't be going back then, we do most of our riding at night, usually from about 9pm till about 3am or 4am. This really sucks, they will end up going down because of this. 90% or more of the atv's there have aftermarket exhaust.


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea a least 90%.but they always had signs up saying No loud exhaust in the campgrounds after 11:00pm but no one follows that rule.Not sure if the people living close to there are cause this or people who are visiting to blame?


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey duckman did u ever go to B&B this weekend?Did they check your ride?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

They never responded to my FB post either.


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

Thier FB page is gone , maybe they did shut down


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

wolf_36 said:


> Thier FB page is gone , maybe they did shut down


No it's not. 

http://www.facebook.com/boggsandbouldersoffroadpark

It's still there


----------



## wolf_36 (Jul 7, 2010)

ok well that is a differant one from the one I had , it was just http://www.facebook.com/boggsandboulder


----------

